

Episode one of our new "A Django Podcast" - bryanh
http://3rdaverad.io/shows/django-podcast/episodes/episode-1/

======
bryanh
I'm one of the hosts, we're going for a shorter format (15-25 minutes weekly)
with a slant for story telling with interviews with cool people in the Django
community. The first episodes are really just us feeling it out.

If anyone has suggestions on how to better produce a podcast, we would love to
hear it! We're big fans of NPR (RadioLab, This American Life, Planet Money,
etc...) so we'd like to emulate the masters a little bit.

